# Imac G4 et Freebox V6



## darksebious60 (10 Février 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

alors voilà mon soucis j'ai un imac G4 800 qui est dans un bureau et ma Freebox V6 révolution dans le salon mon but est de le mettre en wifi dessus, seulement il voit le réseau wifi mais je ne peux me connecter dessus, il me semble que la nouvelle Freebox c'est du wifi N non géré par la carte airport d'origine, que me conseillez vous de faire?

Merci à vous


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2012)

en WEP ou WPA ?


----------



## darksebious60 (11 Février 2012)

En WPA


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Février 2012)

l imac 800  c est wep


----------



## darksebious60 (11 Février 2012)

Oui mais tous mes autres ordo sont en WPA dessus alors comment faire pour que celui ci l'accepte?


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Février 2012)

mettre ta free en wep
Ou bien simplement un branchement en "cpl" de free


----------



## darksebious60 (11 Février 2012)

Oui mais quand je passe ma free en wep et que je changes ou pas mon mot de passe la free me met mot de passe invalide trop de caractères


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Février 2012)

regarde le manuel free,
Pense aussi a redemarrer ta box apres changement de cle


----------



## darksebious60 (12 Février 2012)

Manuel, chez Free ils connaissent pas 

Sinon quand je change le mot de passe il me dit nombre de caractères invalides donc ça sert à rien que je la reboot derrière 

Et en mettant un routeur ou autre vous pensez que cela fonctionnera?


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Février 2012)

dans le mot de passe , bien sur pas de touche espace et ,;:=+ etc.....

Oui c est vrai pas de manuel chez free , simplement " rodolphe"


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2012)

C'est une clé quoi ?
40 ou 128 ?
T'as lu ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1126?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## drs (12 Février 2012)

passer ta freebox en WEP n'est pas forcément un très bonne idée. Le WEP ne résiste pas plus que quelques minutes à un piratage en règle, et à la portée du premier venu.
Orientes toi plutot vers une solution CPL


----------

